# Idea: Pokemon(GO) GPS Spoofing



## Roxe__ (Jul 7, 2016)

So i was wondering what if someone built a little trackball device that spoofs your location from your PC to your phone. Is it possible? (I know it is) Anyone care to shed some light on this?


EDIT: @cooroxd found something similar and confirmed working, thanks goes to @cooroxd 


cooroxd said:


> After some research, this is what I found and it's the most recent.  The app is Ingress which coincidentally is made by Niantic.  So if this tutorial works for ingress then it will most likely work with pokemon go.  I'd try right now but my phone's overheating atm, and it's in the fridge. https://eningressspooflocation.blogspot.ca/2016_01_01_archive.html


----------



## GermanTacos (Jul 8, 2016)

GPS Spoofing is against the TOS.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

I believe you can do it straight off your phone! It's not much of an idea because many people already do it lol


----------



## Roxe__ (Jul 8, 2016)

GermanTacos said:


> GPS Spoofing is against the TOS.


whoopty doo! 




TheVinAnator said:


> I believe you can do it straight off your phone! It's not much of an idea because many people already do it lol


I already know it's been made off of your phone, my idea or i should say my question is, would it be possible where you use ether the arrow keys or a track ball mouse, to update or i should say navigate your spoof information





instead of constantly having to switch through apps to update your spoof location


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 8, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> whoopty doo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be awesome but dont know


----------



## GermanTacos (Jul 8, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> whoopty doo!



We'll see how you like it when you're banned from PkMnGO.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 8, 2016)

GermanTacos said:


> We'll see how you like it when you're banned from PkMnGO.


You're in a site about reverse engineering game systems and you're whining about breaking the TOS of a game? Why are you even here, then?


----------



## rdurbin (Jul 8, 2016)

What's the point of cheating a game that trying to get people out and  get exercise and be social, while playing a game.  You may as well just play normal pokemon games and stay home (which are way more fun anyways).  Its like using a cheat code in a strategy game, kind of destroys the point.  Also I'm sure such a program would be easily detectable (if they even bother to stop/prevent it)


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 8, 2016)

rdurbin said:


> What's the point of cheating a game that trying to get people out and  get exercise and be social, while playing a game.  You may as well just play normal pokemon games and stay home (which are way more fun anyways).  Its like using a cheat code in a strategy game, kind of destroys the point.  Also I'm sure such a program would be easily detectable (if they even bother to stop/prevent it)


Some people stand on their feet 8+ hours a day, 5+ days a week, and the prospect of going on a hike after work or on their day off probably isn't appealing. There's also some people who can't easily (or at all) move around town on their feet, like pregnant women, paraplegics, etc. Saying "Oh well, they shouldn't play this game" is pointless.


----------



## GermanTacos (Jul 8, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> You're in a site about reverse engineering game systems and you're whining about breaking the TOS of a game? Why are you even here, then?


I'm all for reverse engineering, but all I'm saying is there is a high chance you can get permabanned from the game for this. It's not worth doing if you just want to play the game. No need to be an ass.


----------



## Pluupy (Jul 8, 2016)

I really don't want to need to go into my neighbor's yard to capture pokemon. There's going out and getting exercise, and then there's trespassing. It also doesn't help there's a pokemon in the middle of the street...


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 8, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> You're in a site about reverse engineering game systems and you're whining about breaking the TOS of a game? Why are you even here, then?





GermanTacos said:


> I'm all for reverse engineering, but all I'm saying is there is a high chance you can get permabanned from the game for this. It's not worth doing if you just want to play the game. No need to be an ass.


He's got a point.


----------



## Roxe__ (Jul 9, 2016)

GermanTacos said:


> I'm all for reverse engineering, but all I'm saying is there is a high chance you can get permabanned from the game for this. It's not worth doing if you just want to play the game. No need to be an ass.



IN WHAT part was Sonic_Cee_dee an ass??? The point he made is why are you here if you're going to talk about violating the TOS of a game, and if you're 'all up for reverse engineering' you'd be violating the TOS as well. And you know what, If i get banned then


Roxe__ said:


> whoopty doo!






rdurbin said:


> What's the point of cheating a game that trying to get people out and  get exercise and be social, while playing a game.  You may as well just play normal pokemon games and stay home (which are way more fun anyways).  Its like using a cheat code in a strategy game, kind of destroys the point.  Also I'm sure such a program would be easily detectable (if they even bother to stop/prevent it)


LMAO. Did you just compare someone's inability to walk around in the neighborhood at night or whether they live in a bad neighborhood or simply just tired to 'using a cheat code in a strategy game'. 

EDIT: Well thanks to your idea, I edited this picture in your honor.


----------



## GermanTacos (Jul 9, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> IN WHAT part was Sonic_Cee_dee an ass??? The point he made is why are you here if you're going to talk about violating the TOS of a game, and if you're 'all up for reverse engineering' you'd be violating the TOS as well. And you know what, If i get banned then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When he said 'why are you even here' and told me I was 'whining' for pointing out a legitimate point.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 9, 2016)

Someone here really needs to grow the hell up. If you can't even answer a question like a grown adult you honestly don't belong here. I respect @Sonic_Cee_Dee too much to see him get trashed by some punk who has paper thin skin.

No seriously, grow up or leave.


----------



## Roxe__ (Jul 9, 2016)

GermanTacos said:


> When he said 'why are you even here' and told me I was 'whining' for pointing out a legitimate point.


Listen dude. i dont really know @Sonic_Cee_Dee so i'm not defending him for his fame (no offense to Sonic), but how are you going to come to a thread title you read, then come and talk about breaching a TOS....ON A HOMEBREW site. That's like me going to a game developers company and walking in and saying "GAMES ARE BAD FOR PEOPLE"

Then you whine about him calling you out on it, then call him an 'Ass'? Please tell me, that you understand what's wrong with this picture. My mama taught me, if you don't have anything good to say, then go get chipotle.

Anyways back to the topic...i would love to see something similar to this made, also has anyone tried using spoof locations?


----------



## Costello (Jul 9, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> I believe you can do it straight off your phone! It's not much of an idea because many people already do it lol


out of curiosity, how do you do GPS spoofing? 
how does that work?


----------



## bobmcjr (Jul 9, 2016)

Costello said:


> out of curiosity, how do you do GPS spoofing?
> how does that work?


Android at least has a built-in "Mock Location" feature for developers which allows sending fake location data via Android debug utilities on PC or directly on the device if you're rooted. iOS appears to have something similar for jailbroken users?


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jul 9, 2016)

Costello said:


> out of curiosity, how do you do GPS spoofing?
> how does that work?



He's probably talking about mock locations, a developer option. However, if "Allow mock locations" is ticked, Pokemon GO will show a red error and not actually load up.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 9, 2016)

bobmcjr said:


> Android at least has a built-in "Mock Location" feature for developers which allows sending fake location data via Android debug utilities on PC or directly on the device if you're rooted. iOS appears to have something similar for jailbroken users?


While that does spoof locations Pokemon GO doesnt like that and it will act up if it detects that in use. Something else needs to be done.


----------



## bobmcjr (Jul 9, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> While that does spoof locations Pokemon GO doesnt like that and it will act up if it detects that in use. Something else needs to be done.


I imagine making/using an existing Xposed location module would be the best solution. 
Alternatively, I would say decompile/baksmali the apk, force the "Mock Location" detection method to always return false, and rebuild it. I don't know what other checks it may have, but I've done similar things to other apps (e.g. forcing internet off to disable a region check, etc)


----------



## Roxe__ (Jul 9, 2016)

Costello said:


> out of curiosity, how do you do GPS spoofing?
> how does that work?



So i was actually very hesitant about getting Pokemon Go, because call me superstitious but i don't like the idea of Nintendo knowing where i am at all times. So then i thought to myself but i want to play this game, then i thought about this sight then the SPOOF word came to my mind LOL. I googled it and sure enough it exists, now i spoof my phones location at all times . So here's yet another reason why we need this device now!


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm sure an exposed module will show up soon enough to allow Pokemon GO spoofing but I like the trackball idea. Someone needs to work magic and do that!


----------



## Roxe__ (Jul 9, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> I'm sure an exposed module will show up soon enough to allow Pokemon GO spoofing but I like the trackball idea. Someone needs to work magic and do that!


i usually don't do this but.... YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSS
Pokemon Go TRACKBALL


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jul 9, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> i usually don't do this but.... YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSS
> Pokemon Go TRACKBALL


pokemon go in bluestacks then somehow mapping a movable mock gps to your pc's trackball mouse while sporting a pokemon themed mousepad. (even replace the trackball with a pokeball themed trackball )


----------



## Ldaz (Jul 9, 2016)

Mock location will not work tested it out.  Gives out a no GPS signal.


----------



## Roxe__ (Jul 9, 2016)

Ldaz said:


> Mock location will not work tested it out.  Gives out a no GPS signal.


not on a rooted phone


----------



## Ldaz (Jul 9, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> not on a rooted phone


I'm on a rooted phone and it makes no difference.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ldaz said:


> I'm on a rooted phone and it makes no difference.


Sorry to break it to you.


----------



## cooroxd (Jul 9, 2016)

I like to know how too because Data for me is expensive


----------



## Roxe__ (Jul 9, 2016)

Ldaz said:


> I'm on a rooted phone and it makes no difference.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


https://www.gottabemobile.com/2016/07/08/how-to-fake-pokemon-go-location-on-iphone/

Step 2 (HIDE your root)

ALSO it never occurred to me that it uses data, i thought it just used the satellite GPS system from your phone. Another reason for this to happen.

also about data this


----------



## Ldaz (Jul 9, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> https://www.gottabemobile.com/2016/07/08/how-to-fake-pokemon-go-location-on-iphone/
> 
> Step 2 (HIDE your root)


Not sure hiding your root would help but probably modifying the app would do it. Pokémon go doesn't even care if your device is rooted anyways.


----------



## Roxe__ (Jul 9, 2016)

Ldaz said:


> Not sure hiding your root would help but probably modifying the app would do it. Pokémon go doesn't even care if your device is rooted anyways.


"The Pokémon Go app will check to see if you are jailbroken or rooted and if you are, the app goes bonkers and won’t work."

also hiding root can hide the gps mock.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 9, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> I like to know how too because Data for me is expensive


This is one legit reason to spoof locations. I know I dont have an unlimited data plan and even when data is in use it can be very costly in battery too.


----------



## Ldaz (Jul 9, 2016)

Roxe__ said:


> "The Pokémon Go app will check to see if you are jailbroken or rooted and if you are, the app goes bonkers and won’t work."
> 
> also hiding root can hide the gps mock.


Not true as I stated earlier I have a rooted device and Pokémon Go works perfectly fine. Integrating  a mock location  app into the system folder would  allow it to run without root as well but will still give you an error stating that there is no gps signal.


----------



## smilodon (Jul 9, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> This is one legit reason to spoof locations. I know I dont have an unlimited data plan and even when data is in use it can be very costly in battery too.



Pokemon go is probably one of the less data intensive app I've seen on my phone.
Please don't try to hide the fact that you guys are just lazy, cheating in this game is even more meaningless than in the main game serie. Like, c'mon, stepping outside isn't that hard!


----------



## cooroxd (Jul 9, 2016)

Ok, this what I have tried sofar:

-I have an LG G3 running rooted cloudy3 2.5 rom.  
-LG G3 Has Xposed running root cloaker.  
-Tried cloaking pokemon go. 
-Downloaded the app "fake location spoofer free"
-turned on "mock locations" in developers mode
-booted up pokemon go, i get the exact location where I want but pokemon go detects as "cannot find location" red header.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



robingilh said:


> Pokemon go is probably one of the less data intensive app I've seen on my phone.
> Please don't try to hide the fact that you guys are just lazy, cheating in this game is even more meaningless than in the main game serie. Like, c'mon, stepping outside isn't that hard!



Ok, give me some graphs or proof on how much data is eating up after 2hours of gameplay.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 9, 2016)

robingilh said:


> Pokemon go is probably one of the less data intensive app I've seen on my phone.
> Please don't try to hide the fact that you guys are just lazy, cheating in this game is even more meaningless than in the main game serie. Like, c'mon, stepping outside isn't that hard!


The day you pay for my cell phone bill is when I will listen to you on how I should play the game.


----------



## romeoondaline (Jul 9, 2016)

#FUNDED in the first 10 minutes of kickstarter


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 9, 2016)

romeoondaline said:


> #FUNDED in the first 10 minutes of kickstarter


I'd pledge for that. Go start a campaign on kickstarter today.


----------



## Ldaz (Jul 9, 2016)

romeoondaline said:


> #FUNDED in the first 10 minutes of kickstarter


If you pledge more than $100 it's  wireless right?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 9, 2016)

Ldaz said:


> If you pledge more than $100 it's  wireless right?


Isnt the whole point of what were doing is so we dont have to leave the house and defeat the purpose of wireless?

But yeah that could be a higher tier for those that want to move to different rooms in their home rather than be stationary in front of a PC. I'm overthinking this too much.


----------



## cooroxd (Jul 9, 2016)

After some research, this is what I found and it's the most recent.  The app is Ingress which coincidentally is made by Niantic.  So if this tutorial works for ingress then it will most likely work with pokemon go.  I'd try right now but my phone's overheating atm, and it's in the fridge.  https://eningressspooflocation.blogspot.ca/2016_01_01_archive.html


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 9, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> After some research, this is what I found and it's the most recent.  The app is Ingress which coincidentally is made by Niantic.  So if this tutorial works for ingress then it will most likely work with pokemon go.  I'd try right now but my phone's overheating atm, and it's in the fridge.  https://eningressspooflocation.blogspot.ca/2016_01_01_archive.html


Run CM Security to lower apps that are processing too much and kill everything running in the background.


----------



## Ldaz (Jul 9, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> After some research, this is what I found and it's the most recent.  The app is Ingress which coincidentally is made by Niantic.  So if this tutorial works for ingress then it will most likely work with pokemon go.  I'd try right now but my phone's overheating atm, and it's in the fridge.  https://eningressspooflocation.blogspot.ca/2016_01_01_archive.html


I don't think it's going to work but good luck. Also pledge to the Kickstarter.


----------



## Roxe__ (Jul 9, 2016)

Ldaz said:


> I don't think it's going to work but good luck. Also pledge to the Kickstarter.


.....it's made by the same company. i've been telling you that it's possible from the beginning but you seemed awfully obisnate about it....


----------



## cooroxd (Jul 9, 2016)

I can now confirmed it works, holy shit, tutorial works

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



cooroxd said:


> I can now confirmed it works, holy shit, tutorial works




I can teleport to japan muahahah


----------



## Ldaz (Jul 9, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> I can now confirmed it works, holy shit, tutorial works
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I apologize for ever doubting anyone

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ldaz said:


> I apologize for ever doubting anyone


I  can confirm that this works


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 9, 2016)

Will give it a try in the morning. Will I need to root my Android phone first?


----------



## cooroxd (Jul 9, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Will give it a try in the morning. Will I need to root my Android phone first?



yes follow the tutorial that i linked


----------



## Roxe__ (Jul 9, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Will give it a try in the morning. Will I need to root my Android phone first?



Unfortantly so... I tried doing this without my rooted phone, it didn't work. BUT LUCKILY i didn't sell my old Note 2 and rooted it


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 9, 2016)

Costello said:


> out of curiosity, how do you do GPS spoofing?
> how does that work?


Sorry honestly not too sure just know that it can be done


----------



## Minox (Jul 9, 2016)

Ldaz said:


> Not true as I stated earlier I have a rooted device and Pokémon Go works perfectly fine. Integrating  a mock location  app into the system folder would  allow it to run without root as well but will still give you an error stating that there is no gps signal.


Indeed, I'm also using it on a rooted system and have had no issues.


----------



## mgrev (Jul 9, 2016)

Minox said:


> Indeed, I'm also using it on a rooted system and have had no issues.


I downloaded the apk and tried it on a nexus 6p rooted with xposed and stuff installed on cm13. I had no issues. Uninstalled it though cause i wanna wait for the propper Norwegian release


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2016)

Costello said:


> out of curiosity, how do you do GPS spoofing?
> how does that work?



Three options that I can see.

1) You use the dev stuff people baked into the OS talked about, then have to figure out how to dodge dev mode detection and all that jazz.
2) You use a more conventional approach to cheat making and just edit the program's memory to be the location you want. You could extend this to create your own service and have it call that or something as well if you really wanted. Depending upon the setup you might still have to dodge root detection.
3) You stick your phone inside a Faraday cage and fake the GPS signal to be what you want it to be.

3) sounds like the subject of a cheesy spy/hacker show but actually is used by those doing some interesting stuff with the mobile phone rebroadcaster devices (femtocells). GPS does satellites but also is supplemented by ground stations all over the world and you can fake things based on that. You can then fake things and so you fake the GPS and stick the internet stuff the phone needs through a VPN (preferably one you own) and your mobile phone then appears to be coming from the country of your choosing, and you dodge international calling charges. For the effort I would probably make some wifi mesh network and get a SIP setup somewhere as it would probably be less hassle but it is a method.
Equally depending upon where you are in the world messing with GPS at that level can get you more than a slap on the wrist. A bit more academic, as written by a tech blog, but http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/gps-spoofing/ has a bit more.

I would be surprised if Nintendo does not have some kind of passive detection going on as well. Hopefully nobody owns a plane capable of sustained mach 4 which gets them back from Tokyo that quick.


----------



## MichiS97 (Jul 11, 2016)

I've found an app called GPS Joystick which uses mock locations and offers an on screen joystick with which you can simulate movement. It costs 0.99$ (0.68€) so I've decided to try it out.
Well, it works. You can give the app any location you want and you can walk around using the joystick. What makes it pretty awkward though, is that the directions you point the joystick to are, obviously, relative to your compass direction and not to the direction your character is facing. This makes controlling the trainer pretty awkward, but it's good enough to test the game.

What I also want to say goes out to all the people who are calling people who want to use things like this cheaters and lazy: I'm not planning on playing this game on a competitive level, I have better things to do than that, I just want to try it out, so don't worry, I'm not ruining other people's fun. In addition, this might not be such an issue for people living in big cities but I'd personally feel very uncomfortable walking around playing Pokemon in my rural German village with about 600 residents where pretty much everybody knows you. I just don't really want people to see me running my 20 year old self running around in our fields and forests staring at my phone. Sure, Pokemon Go might be a huge thing around the world, but here nobody knows anything about these kind of trends. I come from that kind of region where playing video games is still not socially accepted by most older people (and trust me, there are LOADS of old people here), especially when it's a game still considered a children's game.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2016)

MichiS97 said:


> in my rural German village with about 600 residents where pretty much everybody knows you. I just don't really want people to see me running my 20 year old self running around in our fields and forests staring at my phone. Sure, Pokemon Go might be a huge thing around the world, but here nobody knows anything about these kind of trends. I come from that kind of region where playing video games is still not socially accepted by most older people (and trust me, there are LOADS of old people here), especially when it's a game still considered a children's game.



Pretend you are doing something far more respectable like geocaching -- https://www.geocaching.com/geocache/GCHTXQ_bavaria?guid=f7a93d19-526e-4dd2-b9a5-57d9f1714196


----------



## MichiS97 (Jul 11, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Pretend you are doing something far more respectable like geocaching -- https://www.geocaching.com/geocache/GCHTXQ_bavaria?guid=f7a93d19-526e-4dd2-b9a5-57d9f1714196


Haha, good idea


----------



## Rodrigo Mafra (Jul 11, 2016)

This app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lexa.fakegps, can spoof the gps location on android phones. I'm without an android right now, so, can somebody try if it works to spoof the location on Pkmn GO too?


----------



## MichiS97 (Jul 11, 2016)

Rodrigo Mafra said:


> This app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lexa.fakegps, can spoof the gps location on android phones. I'm without an android right now, so, can somebody try if it works to spoof the location on Pkmn GO too?


I've tried this one too, it works. It's pretty pointless though as it can't simulate movement so your character will always be fixated at the exact location you choose in the app and you always have to switch between the two apps to alter your location


----------



## Rodrigo Mafra (Jul 11, 2016)

MichiS97 said:


> I've tried this one too, it works. It's pretty pointless though as it can't simulate movement so your character will always be fixated at the exact location you choose in the app and you always have to switch between the two apps to alter your location


Oh, it sucks, I' didn't knew that it can't simulate the movement... Maybe another app could be a better choice? Know anyone?
Thanks anyway...


----------



## MichiS97 (Jul 11, 2016)

Rodrigo Mafra said:


> Oh, it sucks, I' didn't knew that it can't simulate the movement... Maybe another app could be a better choice? Know anyone?
> Thanks anyway...


Look for GPS joystick on the playstore, it's 99 cents. Just read my post a couple of posts up to get an explanation of what the app does.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 13, 2016)

Has anyone here successfully gotten inapp purchases free? Just wondering. (On Android)

Has there been any consequences to spoofing location? In regards to Android.


----------



## falls261 (Jul 19, 2016)

You can get softbanned by Niantic (temporarily unable to use Pokestops and catch Pokemon for a length of time).


----------



## Master Dimentio (Jul 20, 2016)

So what exactly is gps spoofing? Will it make it so more pokemon will appears everywhere? Is there as of right now any consequence to doing so. And if this is what i think it is... How can i get set up with gps spoofing.

Basically tell me exactly what i need to know regarding this before I decide whether or not to do this.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 20, 2016)

Shuffling that a bit


MasterDimentio said:


> Basically tell me exactly what i need to know regarding this before I decide whether or not to do this.
> 
> So what exactly is gps spoofing? Will it make it so more pokemon will appears everywhere? Is there as of right now any consequence to doing so. And if this is what i think it is... How can i get set up with gps spoofing.


If you are asking that question then it is probably not for you and you don't want to be setting about this.

GPS spoofing is where you trick either your GPS device or a program reading the GPS coordinates into thinking it is somewhere it is not. I covered three ways it is done http://gbatemp.net/threads/idea-pokemon-go-gps-spoofing.433543/page-3#post-6517065
There is a fourth way that people seem to have latched onto which is kind of a hybrid of 1) and 2) -- rather than using dev mode or manually hacking a program it seems there are standalone programs that will redirect the GPS signal and effectively change what the phone sees but not appear as dev mode to the program (which checks for it). Afraid I have not kept up with what the kids are using for it this last two or so weeks as things move kind of rapidly, there might even be applications aimed at it now, but the principle is the same.
Pokemon (and items and whatever) appear in certain locations out in the world, you also unlock things by walking (and it has to be walking pace rather than sitting in a car at normal car speeds or something). You can then appear at the locations and trick the walking feature as well. You can then appear to be at those places and doing unlocks by feeding the game false info.

Consequences for getting caught seem to be temporary bans, though some of that might be mixed with hacking and unlocking things within the game.


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 20, 2016)

Kinda funny that everybody wants to spoof GPS but i'll be the last to laugh when you all come crying here when you're banned. The same happened with Ingres when everybody started cheating on there and using GPS spoofers or whatever and every single person got banned. So Niantic has enough knowledge to detect these things and i already know a couple of people who got banned because of this. So i really do hope you'll get banned and come crying here for help wich you won't get LMAO ! And especially you idiots who go teleporting all over the place from one city to another (Sure Niantic won't notice ! )


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 20, 2016)

Don't you mean the first to laugh?

Also I would help, however I imagine it is going to be device signature (maybe mac address of network card as a basic means, or maybe a more complete device signature), account level and also server side bans which means manually unbanning via annoying spoofing*, people already using dummy/throwaway accounts and hacking into online servers to change info (done in the past for some things, probably not worth it for pokemon) or making third party servers (not done but a potential option I would like to see play out). I don't know if the game needs active internet to work but some kind of gets GPS but not 3g/wifi mode a la cardholder not present in credit cards might be an option.

*I doubt it has improved since the 3ds streetpass spoofing that saw various people have to change macs and mess around with their android devices at similar levels. I don't have a 3ds and I do have proper networking gear so eh really.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 21, 2016)

I'd much rather have free IAP, I cant imagine the advantage of GPS spoofing unless there are exclusive pokemon somewhere (as far as I'm aware there arent.)


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 22, 2016)

I just want everyone to know I'm doing the ceiling fan trick with my phone to hatch eggs and it works great.

For the best results tape your phone as far out on the blade as possible and have it go at the slowest settings, if too fast the steps may not register.


----------



## digipokemaster (Jul 22, 2016)

anybody found a way to keep the gps spoofing to not be spazz like jumping to your oringal place and back to the spoofing place?


----------



## Pen (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm not sure how Nintendo/Niantic will go on the spoofers problem. They are already present. Look at Twitch: The streamers are sitting at home, spoofing into NYC and catching Pokemon.
The obstacles aren't high. Ingress was much better protected and even there spoofers could annoy the players about months.
Spoof as much as you want, you will destroy the game for yourself because there is no big aim to reach for.

Spoofing is easy. Install the right app, search google for a desktop version with bluestacks or so and happy catching'em'all.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 23, 2016)

I feel like IOS users get all the fun of cheating for this game, is there anything like that tap to move spoof for Android or anything thats ease of access that doesnt rely on leaving the app?

What about logging on from the PC end to control spoofing?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 24, 2016)

Kinda wish the topic was more active but owell.

Anyone know a good tracker to find any given Pokemon your looking for in your area or some sort of database that says "This Snorlax can be found at xxx, xxxx, and xxxxx address."


----------



## froggestspirit (Jul 24, 2016)

Xposed framework, mock mock locations, and your favorite pokemon go spoofer module for xposed


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jul 24, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Kinda wish the topic was more active but owell.
> 
> Anyone know a good tracker to find any given Pokemon your looking for in your area or some sort of database that says "This Snorlax can be found at xxx, xxxx, and xxxxx address."


Stop bumping this thread, please. Also, pokevision.com


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 24, 2016)

A lot of Pokemon I've been trying to catch lately have been running away after the first throw. I use a razz berry and a great ball and they always run away after that first throw. Am I just really unlucky or do I gotta wait till I have access to Ultra balls?


----------



## Anfroid (Jul 24, 2016)

Spoofing your gps location has been easy for me, I even set it up with a route so that the game thinks im walking around Santa Monica. Great for pokestops/gyms/eggs.



Spoiler


----------



## raulpica (Jul 24, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> A lot of Pokemon I've been trying to catch lately have been running away after the first throw. I use a razz berry and a great ball and they always run away after that first throw. Am I just really unlucky or do I gotta wait till I have access to Ultra balls?


LOL you got banned.

http://bgr.com/2016/07/15/pokemon-go-cheating-ban/


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 24, 2016)

raulpica said:


> LOL you got banned.
> 
> http://bgr.com/2016/07/15/pokemon-go-cheating-ban/


Yep, I read about that but lucky for me its only a soft ban. I promise to not play while driving.


----------



## Akira (Jul 24, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Yep, I read about that but lucky for me its only a soft ban. I promise to not play while driving.


This happens to me too. I played while I was on the bus(a 2 hour bus ride) and unfortunately, I used an incense and what do you know, all pokemons flee on first ball throw. What a waste.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 24, 2016)

Akira said:


> This happens to me too. I played while I was on the bus(a 2 hour bus ride) and unfortunately, I used an incense and what do you know, all pokemons flee on first ball throw. What a waste.


Yep, you only get banned if you use an incense while moving with a speed greater than 17 km/h. Without incense, it's fine.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 24, 2016)

Akira said:


> This happens to me too. I played while I was on the bus(a 2 hour bus ride) and unfortunately, I used an incense and what do you know, all pokemons flee on first ball throw. What a waste.


I just hope for our sake the developers understand the difference between a short automobile ride vs. GPS spoofing. If it ever comes down to it I can show my license proving I live in the areas I was soft ban at and own a car to drive to and from.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks like I need to be more careful with my Pokemon catching while driving


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 24, 2016)

raulpica said:


> Looks like I need to be more careful with my Pokemon catching while driving


A softban I'm totally cool with. To me thats like giving you the time out for doing something you arent suppose to be doing. But if I happen to be going somewhere else and want to catch stuff in another neighborhood I better not get banned for that.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 26, 2016)

Anyone know of any sort of site or app that can tell you where a given Pokemon is most common at?

For example if I wanted a Mr. Mime it would tell me to go to Ohio cause they are the most common there. Anything out there like that?

(I know about Pokevision, that only tells you about Pokemon in your given area. Not exactly what I'm asking.)


----------



## michaelbay (Jul 27, 2016)

Already done lol. My friend was telling me about some site he used called pokemongospoofer.com or sumthing


----------



## Akira (Jul 27, 2016)

michaelbay said:


> Already done lol. My friend was telling me about some site he used called pokemongospoofer.com or sumthing


looks dubious


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 27, 2016)

So is there no way to get some sort of alert when a Pokemon is spawned or is the whole system completely random?


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 27, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> So is there no way to get some sort of alert when a Pokemon is spawned


Well, on  Android there's an app for that.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Well, on  Android there's an app for that.


Yeah I got Android. What is it?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 28, 2016)

Still curious if there's something that can alert me when a specific pokemon spawns in a given area instantly as its available. If you think it will break the rules or your too shy to share you can PM me too.


----------



## ßleck (Jul 28, 2016)

I've been spoofing for a while now with Bluestacks and have only been softbanned occasionally. Doubt they're gonna do anything about it any time soon.



RemixDeluxe said:


> Still curious if there's something that can alert me when a specific pokemon spawns in a given area instantly as its available. If you think it will break the rules or your too shy to share you can PM me too.


You mean something like PokeVision? It doesn't really alert you, but it definitely helped me complete my dex.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 28, 2016)

ßleck said:


> I've been spoofing for a while now with Bluestacks and have only been softbanned occasionally. Doubt they're gonna do anything about it any time soon.
> 
> 
> You mean something like PokeVision? It doesn't really alert you, but it definitely helped me complete my dex.


I know about pokevision. I was hoping for something along the lines of "WARNING: Charizard has been spotted at South Beach Miami, spawn time remaining 10 mins"

Would kill for something like that.

Also there are a few ways around the softban. If it bothers you that much you can PM me.


----------



## ßleck (Jul 28, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I know about pokevision. I was hoping for something along the lines of "WARNING: Charizard has been spotted at South Beach Miami, spawn time remaining 10 mins"
> 
> Would kill for something like that.
> 
> Also there are a few ways around the softban. If it bothers you that much you can PM me.


Yeah, that'd be great. Personally, I was hoping we could scan a much larger area; That combined with the new filter would help out a lot.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 28, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I know about pokevision. I was hoping for something along the lines of "WARNING: Charizard has been spotted at South Beach Miami, spawn time remaining 10 mins"


Sorry for getting your hopes up, it was removed from the Play Store.


----------



## Judas18 (Jul 28, 2016)

Fake GPS With Joystick works quite well. I'm using it on my non-rooted galaxy tab s2. It manages to cover up the fact you're using mock locations so no errors so far.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 28, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Sorry for getting your hopes up, it was removed from the Play Store.


Why are you avoiding saying what it is?


----------



## Judas18 (Jul 28, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Why are you avoiding saying what it is?


It's called PokeNotify. Apparently there is a risk of being banned according to some users but I've not had a problem so far.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 28, 2016)

Judas18 said:


> It's called PokeNotify. Apparently there is a risk of being banned according to some users but I've not had a problem so far.


Thank you. That's all I wanted to know.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2016)

Spoofing Pokemon Go just seems lazy and pointless. I'm sorry, but the games only requirement is just go outside and walk. If you really don't want to commit to that, then just play the original games.


----------



## Judas18 (Jul 28, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Spoofing Pokemon Go just seems lazy and pointless. I'm sorry, but the games only requirement is just go outside and walk. If you really don't want to commit to that, then just play the original games.


I live in an area with pretty much nothing in it and travelling to places with an abundance of Pokemon isn't the easiest when I don't drive. I still walk a lot legitimately to hatch any eggs I get though.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 28, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Spoofing Pokemon Go just seems lazy and pointless. I'm sorry, but the games only requirement is just go outside and walk. If you really don't want to commit to that, then just play the original games.


I do play this legit, I go bike riding 3 times a week along two parks and the beach and boardwalk by my home.

If I had to describe my body type I'm like somewhere between machoke and machamp (maybe I'm slightly overestimating)

Point is I'm out there and getting some air and excercise. Also meeting other pokefans.

P.S. Awesome pic. Sadly I was rooting for Callie to win :/


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2016)

Judas18 said:


> I live in an area with pretty much nothing in it and travelling to places with an abundance of Pokemon isn't the easiest when I don't drive. I still walk a lot legitimately to hatch any eggs I get though.


Same here. But I also put the effort into getting someone to drive me to places like Pokestops and Gyms, then walking around those areas. The point of the game is to go outside and have an adventure. Spoofing and cheating just defeats the purpose of the game and is just a quick way to get banned.
I am not criticising any one person with that comment, I am just speaking my mind on the topic of spoofing the games GPS.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 28, 2016)

I found the app. You have to do search the reddits to find the apk. The one currently in the play store is a fake.

I tested it out on some pidgey and rattata and it's the real deal. Thank you **thumbs up**


----------



## cooroxd (Jul 28, 2016)

Ok, i'm going to bump this. For those of you may know, there has been new effective ways to efficiently grind pokemon by hacking. The answer is using BOTS.

I can confirmed it works.

https://gyazo.com/4b87de6ef3a0632ffc24b718bda45216

The bot I used is necrobot
Also use at your own risk, a ban is around the corner.  My idea would be rank up to 30/35 and stop there

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Same here. But I also put the effort into getting someone to drive me to places like Pokestops and Gyms, then walking around those areas. The point of the game is to go outside and have an adventure. Spoofing and cheating just defeats the purpose of the game and is just a quick way to get banned.
> I am not criticising any one person with that comment, I am just speaking my mind on the topic of spoofing the games GPS.



Well, I want to get all the pokemon and then help my friend via trade once the new feature is implemented


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 28, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> Ok, i'm going to bump this. For those of you may know, there has been new effective ways to efficiently grind pokemon by hacking. The answer is using BOTS.
> 
> I can confirmed it works.
> 
> ...


Is there a github we can  follow on its development?


----------



## cooroxd (Jul 28, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Is there a github we can  follow on its development?



https://github.com/NecronomiconCoding/NecroBot


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 29, 2016)

I got an idea I would like to try out on getting rare, evolved pokemon. If anyone has the ability to spoof and is comfortable with messaging in a Skype chat with others PM me if interested.


----------



## cooroxd (Jul 31, 2016)

https://github.com/PocketMobsters/PokeMobBot


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 31, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> https://github.com/PocketMobsters/PokeMobBot


I feel so dumb when it comes to github. How do you download the build rather than the source code or do I have to compile it myself?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2016)

Today I got a soft ban and was pretty pissed off the only thing that could have triggered it was my ride to New York I love roughly an hour and a half away but my friend is a speed demon so we were going 80-90 on the 60 and I guess we got there too fast none of the pokestops in central worked when we got there :/


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 31, 2016)

It seems like cheaters have moved on from spoofing and now botting is the cool thing to do. Natural evolution of things.


----------



## cooroxd (Jul 31, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Today I got a soft ban and was pretty pissed off the only thing that could have triggered it was my ride to New York I love roughly an hour and a half away but my friend is a speed demon so we were going 80-90 on the 60 and I guess we got there too fast none of the pokestops in central worked when we got there :/



If you spin a pokestop 40 times, you should be able to unban yourself


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> If you spin a pokestop 40 times, you should be able to unban yourself


Too late we drove back home pissed off but we did get some good food


----------



## cooroxd (Jul 31, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> It seems like cheaters have moved on from spoofing and now botting is the cool thing to do. Natural evolution of things.



I'm botting until I hit a level a level where the rich people even with their money will have hard time reaching. lol.  Feel kind of bad, there are people who spent $200 on a free game just to level up lol.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> I'm botting until I hit a level a level where the rich people even with their money will have hard time reaching. lol.  Feel kind of bad, there are people who spent $200 on a free game just to level up lol.


How does botting even work? Also can it be done on IOS? It's been like 90+ for a week straight and if I could relax for a while it would be great.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 31, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> I'm botting until I hit a level a level where the rich people even with their money will have hard time reaching. lol.  Feel kind of bad, there are people who spent $200 on a free game just to level up lol.


I just care about leveling up to the max right now. What do you feel is the best bot to achieve that?

Still trying to figure out how to download that bot you showed before.


----------



## cooroxd (Jul 31, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> How does botting even work? Also can it be done on IOS?



Nope, it's done mainly on the PC.  I posted the github link, you can read all about it there if you choose to bot.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RemixDeluxe said:


> I just care about leveling up to the max right now. What do you feel is the best bot to achieve that?
> 
> Still trying to figure out how to download that bot you showed before.



Ok, here's the link, it's all set up for you.  The pokemobbot is fairly new, the original developer of necrobot decided to retire and merge his forks to mobbot. 

https://mega.nz/#F!2FZ2WKYS!S6lhJ2foVw36bTZnvQyHyw

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I average about 80k exp per hour and it snipes rare high IV pokemon for me too


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2016)

The fuck this runs on PC it just evolved all of my pidgies without using a lucky egg 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Im so gonna get banned for this


----------



## cooroxd (Jul 31, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> The fuck this runs on PC it just evolved all of my pidgies without using a lucky egg
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Im so gonna get banned for this



You have to edit the json config file and set the use lucky egg to "true".  And yes there is a risk of being banned, but best way to go about it is get to a highest level and have the most OP pokemon asap.  After, that quit botting while you're ahead.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> You have to edit the json config file and set the use lucky egg to "true".  And yes there is a risk of being banned, but best way to go about it is get to a highest level and have the most OP pokemon asap.  After, that quit botting while you're ahead.


Like permaban or temp?


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 31, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> You have to edit the json config file and set the use lucky egg to "true".  And yes there is a risk of being banned, but best way to go about it is get to a highest level and have the most OP pokemon asap.  After, that quit botting while you're ahead.


At the rate in which I'm gaining exp I should be hitting the max in 9 days and that doesnt factor in server downtime which unfortunately PTC is known to go down a lot.


----------



## cooroxd (Jul 31, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Like permaban or temp?



Don't know, but the bot does unban your temporary ban automatically.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 31, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> Don't know, but the bot does unban your temporary ban automatically.


How long can I let this run or should let it run?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ayyyy I have a 100% Kabuto in my Pokemon List

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Gonna stop using this im 27 and dont want my hard work to get flushed down the drain


----------



## cooroxd (Jul 31, 2016)

Well, i've been botting for almost 3 days straight, i'm lv 29 now lol


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jul 31, 2016)

Come to think of it, has Niantic ever banned players permanently in Ingress?

cooroxd has a point, best to get to the top of that hill then quit while your ahead.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Aug 1, 2016)

http://en.yibada.com/articles/14455...pokemon-go-gps-spoofing-pokemon-go-tricks.htm


----------

